# Cheapest phone available to use it as a modem for internet in laptop?



## chillnow (Jun 25, 2007)

Basically I want to use airtel services, gprs.. for internet in my laptop and my budget is minimal. Please tell me the cheapest option having this ability.
Thanks.


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 25, 2007)

May i no ur budget first? according to it i can suggest u and iam going Nokia 5200 today with price Rs 6500. It is a good fon


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> May i no ur budget first? according to it i can suggest u and iam going Nokia 5200 today with price Rs 6500. It is a good fon



oh congrats buddy... gud news


----------



## shashank4u (Jun 25, 2007)

Cheapest and best :
Buy a second hand reliance internet capable phone ..which will cost you around
500 Rs then buy a data cable in aroudn 200 Rs then activate the internet in your phone if its not preactivated then use it .

charges
Rs30 per hour day
Rs15/hour night.

Cheapest...


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 25, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by enticer86
oh congrats buddy... gud news 

Thanks enticer 86 .Iam going to buy this fon through ur suggestions only. ThanKS THANKS guys a lot


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

arey pls johnephsi

use ur own knowledge... i dont want u kinda cyber stalkin me if it doesnt work well fr u


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 25, 2007)

Wht do u mean by that


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

i mean tht dont gimme any credits or discredits if u lik/dislike it
i just gave my opinion
n pls dont say "Thanks enticer 86 .Iam going to buy this fon through ur suggestions only. ThanKS THANKS guys a lot"
u r doin it as per ur wish


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 25, 2007)

As a friend iam thanking u since id o not no abt the phone okay enticer 86 my friend


----------



## chillnow (Jun 25, 2007)

.

umm.. but one can run airtel live jugad and get free net.. used to do it in my old phone.. but didnt try it in a comp or laptop.



			
				shashank4u said:
			
		

> Cheapest and best :
> Buy a second hand reliance internet capable phone ..which will cost you around
> 500 Rs then buy a data cable in aroudn 200 Rs then activate the internet in your phone if its not preactivated then use it .
> 
> ...


Damn those rates still sound expensive.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 25, 2007)

^^i don't think that airtel trick works now


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 25, 2007)

4 airtel trick in our area also they have stop to activate airtel live


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jun 25, 2007)

for cheap and instant activation, try airtel mobile office.
Mobile u can use sonny erricson k310i - Rs4000(datacable supplied with set), or nokia 6020 - Rs4500.

Speed will be around 6KBps and unlimited access for just Rs 12/day.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 25, 2007)

lol enticer and johneph u guys hav a gr8 chemistry... 
@chillnow get a 6020


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

^^
:d


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 25, 2007)

Yeah.. 6020 comes at less than 5K now I think.. and it has EDGE too..


----------



## JohnephSi (Jun 25, 2007)

Does it have multichannel gprs support


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

JohnephSi said:
			
		

> Does it have multichannel gprs support



dont u start again


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 25, 2007)

bhaiyaji!! AB AIRTEL KA FREE GPRS TRICK BAHUT LESS KAAM KARTA HAI. it works rarely n its speed is like hell so dont go runnin behind stupid airtel.but if u still want to use airtel for gprs then better buy a cheap EDGE neabled handset like 6020 or 3220


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> ........buy a cheap EDGE neabled handset like 3220



does 3220 haf Multichannel GPRS enabled??!!    err.. its not me.. i'm jus filling in for someone! 

actually u can even get an SE T290 if u can find. if must be available for abt 2k or less, if u can still find it that is. but it doesn't haf EDGE (and it doesn't haf multichannel gprs too!   ... clarifying it in the first go itself! hehe...)

otherwise a 3220 is a very good option and cheap too. but finding one maybe a bit tuff.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 25, 2007)

what about SE J230i ? its around 3k


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 25, 2007)

se j230i afaik doesn't haf an in built modem. u can surf only on the phone. only the t200 series haf modem.


----------



## ANURAG SHARMA (Jun 26, 2007)

use 6070 with multi channel GPRS


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 26, 2007)

ANURAG SHARMA said:
			
		

> use 6070 with *multi channel GPRS*



wow.. someone here wud be very very very happy to see this phrase!!!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 26, 2007)

cheapest ...... i mean cheapest phone for net is LG 2050, it costs you 2.5k, but its battery is worst
Motorola have some lowest GPRS modem handset, good option, or SE K310i is also a good option, for EDGE, go straight to 5200, have class 10 EDGE....


----------

